# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Βάψιμο κλουβιού

## akisk9

καλησπερα,ηρθε στα χερια μου μια τετραοροφη γαλβανιζε κλουβα η οποια κατω στο πλεγμα και στο ταψι εχει σε σημεια σκουρια,την περισσοτερη την εβγαλα με τριψιμο με γυαλοχαρτο αλλα ειναι αντιαισθητικη και χρειαζεται επειγοντως βαψιμο.το ερωτημα ειναι αν αξιζει να ασχοληθω η οχι?προτεινεται καποιον τροπο βαφης?σε αλλο θεμα στο φορουμ περι βαφης κλουβιων για παπαγαλους προτειναν σπρευ με καταλυτη ,το κλουβι προοριζεται για καρδερινα

----------


## amastro

Εγώ θα προσπαθούσα να περάσω μόνο τα σκουριασμένα σημεία, αν δεν είναι πολλά, με σπρέυ ψευδαργύρου γυαλιστερό (ψυχρό γαλβάνισμα).
Πρέπει όμως να διπλοτσεκάρεις το αποτέλεσμα, να μην φεύγει η μπογιά εύκολα.
Η κλούβα είναι του εμπορίου ή φτιαχτή;
Αν είναι φτιαχτή με κουνελόσυρμα, μήπως είναι εφικτό να αλλάξεις κάποια κομμάτια με καινούργιο κουνελόσυρμα;

----------


## akisk9

οχι ειναι της κλουβοτεχνικης η 4οοροφη πολυκατοικια γαλβανιζε

----------


## ninos

Βαψε άφοβα με σπρέι. Έχω μια κλούβα κοντά 3 χρόνια που έχω βάψει με σπρέι το κουνελοσυρμα χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα με τις καρδερίνες

----------


## kostas salonika

Και για μένα βάψε άφοβα με σπρέι αλλά και με μπογιά δεν είχα καμία φορά κανένα θέμα ..απλός μετά το βάψιμο καλό πλύσιμο το κλουβί 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

